# Spring Steelie Swap???



## SALMONATOR

Well, let the swapping begin for 2004. It's time for us fly-tyers to start thinking spring. The spring run is but a couple monthes from beginning. Anybody intrested in a swap yet? 12 tyers, to have ther flies in by sometime around the middle of March (due date TBD as we get closer). Sound good?

Only stipulation I'd like to add is to descourage the entery of egg patterns, unless you have something truely new and/or earth-shattering to share. Who's in?

Al


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude

count me in


OSD.


----------



## SALMONATOR

.....And so it begins. Thanks OSD, I somehow figured I could count on you. Let us know what you'll be tying once you decide. Who's next?

The line-up:

1.) OSD-TBD
2.)
3.)
4.)
5.)
6.)
7.)
8.)
9.)
10.)
11.)
12.)

Al


----------



## stelmon

Ok, you twisted my arm...

I've don't have much experiance with fly tying but I will find one that will work out.


----------



## SALMONATOR

Cool! Thnks Dan. I'm sure with the luck you've had lately anything you touch will catch fish. Just let us know when you settle on something. That's two, we're doing good so far.

The line-up:

1.) OSD-TBD
2.) stelmon-TBD
3.)
4.)
5.)
6.)
7.)
8.)
9.)
10.)
11.)
12.)

Al


----------



## cruncher

I'm in. I'll be tying Jeff's Pheasant Tail Cruiser Nymph. 
As long as we get the dirty dozen signed up soon, it shouldn't take long to tie the flies up. Would it makes sense to push up the due date to early March? May want to hit the river with the samples mid-March, weather permitting. Just wondering ......


----------



## gunrod

Owwww, Owwww. Let go of my arm. I'm in. Probably something wet since that is my obsession right now.


----------



## riverman

Im in with a green caddis out of that new material Bear is importing if that is ok. Riverman


----------



## Lunker

Im in. Ill tie a pink and white egg sucking something or other


----------



## riverman

A dozen of these sure would be nice!!!!! Dont be shy Ralf.








[/IMG]


----------



## Shoeman

Kirk, I wish I could. I'm in 2 swaps right now. 

If I get one of them done and there's still room for me Tuesday, I might join in.

I can always just tie you couple 
BTW, a few of us are heading for Tippy the 1st and 2nd.


----------



## stelmon

Oh c'mon ralf, the due day isn't till march leaving you plenty of time to tie


----------



## Shoeman

OK, I'm in

Not fair sickin' Stelmon on me...LOL


----------



## stelmon

haha, cool


----------



## steelslam

hey, count me in too. i'll be home on leave for 3 weeks from fort mc coy, wisc. in feb. sure would like to get in on this trade of flys. it'll be slow tying for me as i'll be recovering from some shoulder surgery. so if i cant fish i might as well tie flys.


----------



## SALMONATOR

WOW!! You guys are awesome! I can tell this is gonna be a good one already. Just keep me posted on the patterns when you guys narrow things down. Thanks fellas. 

The line-up:

1.) OSD-TBD
2.) stelmon-TBD
3.) cruncher-Jeff's Pheasant Tail Cruiser Nymph
4.) gunrod-TBD
5.) riverman-green caddis
6.) Lunker-TBD
7.) Shoeman-TBD
8.) steelslam-TBD
9.)
10.)
11.)
12.)

Al


----------



## jfink

I'm in don't know what to tie yet though.


----------



## Sawcat

I'm in I'll tie a Schmidts Hex Nymph.


----------



## gunrod

> _Originally posted by Sawcat _
> *I'm in I'll tie a Schmidts Hex Nymph. *


Good, I've always wanted to see that.


----------



## SALMONATOR

It keeps getting better. With the caliber of tyers listed here already, I'm sure this is gonna' be a very nice group of flies. Thank's jfink amd Sawcat. Two slots left to whoever's interested. I don't think they're gonn' last much longer so get in quick. 

The line-up:

1.) OSD-TBD
2.) stelmon-TBD
3.) cruncher-Jeff's Pheasant Tail Cruiser Nymph
4.) gunrod-TBD
5.) riverman-green caddis
6.) Lunker-TBD
7.) Shoeman-TBD
8.) steelslam-TBD
9.) jfink-TBD
10.) Sawcat-Schmidts Hex Nymph
11.)
12.)

Al


----------



## wickedcarpenter

Count me in.i already have about 50 Black Stone flys tied up,So i will send some of them out and it will give me more time to work on my drys.P.M me the addy and their in the mail.
Brent.


----------



## Sawcat

Hey Gunrod, I think you'll like it, it is one of the fly's he taught me at the Mason show. I really liked the look of it and it ties pretty quickly, so if you lose a few in the "junk" it's no big deal. After I tied a few dozen for myself I can turn them out pretty quickly now.


----------



## SALMONATOR

Thanks Brent. Just wouldn't be a steelhead swap without some stoneflies. One slot left. Maybe we can shut this thing down today.

The line-up:

1.) OSD-TBD
2.) stelmon-TBD
3.) cruncher-Jeff's Pheasant Tail Cruiser Nymph
4.) gunrod-TBD
5.) riverman-green caddis
6.) Lunker-TBD
7.) Shoeman-TBD
8.) steelslam-TBD
9.) jfink-TBD
10.) Sawcat-Schmidts Hex Nymph
11.) wickedcarpenter- black stoneflies
12.)

Al


----------



## The Dripster

I would love to join this swap. I will tie up some "Bears" Hex.
Thanks
Dan


----------



## Shoeman

Riverman had suggested for me to tie the dace, but in reality, it's a streamer and not a "steelie pattern". It just happens to work on drop-backs.

I would hate to enter it and guys get disappointed. I can also tie some kind of caddis. 
After watching Flyfish TV I started tying that glass bead in a steelhead size. It's a Sanchez Pattern and looks pretty good.

I'll post a picture of it tomorrow

Let me know.


----------



## SALMONATOR

Cool!! that's our twelve thanks to te dripster. I'll pm you guys with the address soon.

The line-up:

1.) OSD-TBD
2.) stelmon-TBD
3.) cruncher-Jeff's Pheasant Tail Cruiser Nymph
4.) gunrod-TBD
5.) riverman-green caddis
6.) Lunker-TBD
7.) Shoeman-TBD
8.) steelslam-TBD
9.) jfink-TBD
10.) Sawcat-Schmidts Hex Nymph
11.) wickedcarpenter- black stoneflies
12.) The dripster-Bear's Hex

Al

P.S.: Ralph, either one is fine as far as I'm concerned. Truth be told, I was kinda hoping for one of these :


----------



## NEMichsportsman

> _Originally posted by SALMONATOR _
> * P.S.: Ralph, either one is fine as far as I'm concerned. Truth be told, I was kinda hoping for one of these :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Yeah Ralf!
I was kinda hoping for about a few of those too!! You should have your method perfected by now...if not I saw there is a seminar in the area on production tying techniques


----------



## Shoeman

LOL
I wish I had the time. 

If it's ok, I'll tie a glass caddis with soft hackle. It should work on steelies and trout. 










In a pinch the hackle can be pulled down and/or trimmed to make it quite versatile.


----------



## steelslam

the fly i'll tie is one ive done on my own. it a light hares dubbing with small black bead eyes, a turkey wing case with pearl krystal flash over the wing case. i guess it could be called a stone fly. but works great after the sun comes out of an over cast day. the steelhead on the wall over my fly tying table got fooled on this fly.


----------



## SALMONATOR

Thanks for the updates guy's. Still undecided on what I'll be tying.

The line-up:

1.) OSD-TBD
2.) stelmon-TBD
3.) cruncher-Jeff's Pheasant Tail Cruiser Nymph
4.) gunrod-TBD
5.) riverman-green caddis
6.) Lunker-TBD
7.) Shoeman-glass bead caddis
8.) steelslam-stonefly
9.) jfink-TBD
10.) Sawcat-Schmidts Hex Nymph
11.) wickedcarpenter- black stonefly
12.) The dripster-Bear's Hex

Al


----------



## SALMONATOR

Okay guy's. I just pm'd most of you with the address. Stelmon and jfink, let me know when your malboxes are clean and I'll try you guy's again. Anybody else, let me know if I left you out. Please remember to enclose a SASE or $1-2 for the return shipping when your flies are sent. 

Now that that's out of the way....Checked my mail today and was surprised to find wickedcarpenters package already. Fella's, I've got to tell you these are gonna' be a tough act to follow. Some of the coolest stoneflies I've seen, and I ain't just saying that. Very nice job Brent. Thanks.

The line-up:

1.) OSD-TBD
2.) stelmon-TBD
3.) cruncher-Jeff's Pheasant Tail Cruiser Nymph
4.) gunrod-TBD
5.) riverman-green caddis
6.) Lunker-TBD
7.) Shoeman-glass bead caddis
8.) steelslam-stonefly
9.) jfink-TBD
10.) Sawcat-Schmidts Hex Nymph
11.) wickedcarpenter- black stonefly------*RECEIVED* 
12.) The dripster-Bear's Hex

Al


----------



## wickedcarpenter

Thanks for the kind words Al! i'm still working with different legging material on them other than the phesant tail(But it ties so nicely.)Lots of trial and error.
i'm now tying them on a Mustad 9575 streamer hook in a 10(smaller gap hook)and would like to tie them with a turned up eye,to make it easier to whipfinish the head.
Thanks again Al for the good words and taking the time to run this swap. 
Brent.


----------



## stelmon

It should be clean now.


----------



## jfink

Mine should be good to go.


----------



## SALMONATOR

stelmon & jfink,

Check your pm's guy's. Address has been sent. Thanks.

Al


----------



## SALMONATOR

Just received another box of beautifull flies from The Dripster today. Nice Job Dan!! A "Bear's Hex" pattern very cleanly tied, and real fluffy, almost like a sparrow. Let these guys wiggle around in there face and you should have the attention of any Steelhead you want to. Thanks.

Anybody else settle on a pattern they will be tying?

The line-up:

1.) OSD-TBD
2.) stelmon-TBD
3.) cruncher-Jeff's Pheasant Tail Cruiser Nymph
4.) gunrod-TBD
5.) riverman-green caddis
6.) Lunker-TBD
7.) Shoeman-glass bead caddis
8.) steelslam-stonefly
9.) jfink-TBD
10.) Sawcat-Schmidts Hex Nymph
11.) wickedcarpenter- black stonefly------ *RECEIVED* 
12.) The dripster-Bear's Hex------ *RECEIVED* 

Al


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude

I will be tying Rusher's steelhead fly 
this has become a standard Orvis pattern.


----------



## riverman

Thats a good looking fly OSD. I cant wait to try out that Alpha 1 pattern you sent me. It has "fish on" all over it!!!! Riverman


----------



## SALMONATOR

Thanks OSD. That looks like a winner. No shortage of stonefly patterns in this swap, and that's deffinately not a bad thing in my book. I've used something similar before and have been very happy with the results. Look forward to seeing them in person.

The line-up:

1.) OSD-Rusher's steelhead fly 
2.) stelmon-TBD
3.) cruncher-Jeff's Pheasant Tail Cruiser Nymph
4.) gunrod-TBD
5.) riverman-green caddis
6.) Lunker-TBD
7.) Shoeman-glass bead caddis
8.) steelslam-stonefly
9.) jfink-TBD
10.) Sawcat-Schmidts Hex Nymph
11.) wickedcarpenter- black stonefly------*RECEIVED* 
12.) The dripster-Bear's Hex------ *RECEIVED* 

Al


----------



## The Dripster

thanks Al for kind words. I am really looking forward to seeing everyones patterns. 
Dan


----------



## stelmon

I am going to tie up 12 Alaskabou's for the swap. Sounds like a good steelie fly!


----------



## SALMONATOR

I had a hunch you'd say that.  Thanks Stelmo.

The line-up:

1.) OSD-Rusher's steelhead fly 
2.) stelmon-Alaskabou
3.) cruncher-Jeff's Pheasant Tail Cruiser Nymph
4.) gunrod-TBD
5.) riverman-green caddis
6.) Lunker-TBD
7.) Shoeman-glass bead caddis
8.) steelslam-stonefly
9.) jfink-TBD
10.) Sawcat-Schmidts Hex Nymph
11.) wickedcarpenter- black stonefly------*RECEIVED * 
12.) The dripster-Bear's Hex------*RECEIVED * 

Al


----------



## SALMONATOR

riverman's flies are in. Nice batch of little green caddis. Very well tied, with a real "buggy" dubbed body. Thanks RM. these ought to kill 'em.

How's Friday March 12 sound for a deadline? That'll give me a weekend to sort them and have them back out the following monday. Things should be heating up pretty shortly after that. Sound good?

The line-up:

1.) OSD-Rusher's steelhead fly 
2.) stelmon-Alaskabou
3.) cruncher-Jeff's Pheasant Tail Cruiser Nymph
4.) gunrod-TBD
5.) riverman-green caddis------*RECEIVED *
6.) Lunker-TBD
7.) Shoeman-glass bead caddis
8.) steelslam-stonefly
9.) jfink-TBD
10.) Sawcat-Schmidts Hex Nymph
11.) wickedcarpenter- black stonefly------*RECEIVED *
12.) The dripster-Bear's Hex------*RECEIVED * 

Al


----------



## jfink

I'm going to tie up some olive sparrows.


----------



## gunrod

I'm tying a Stalcup nymph imitation but need to find some hooks. I'll hopefully be done by the weekend.


----------



## SALMONATOR

Thanks for the updates fella's. Looks like we've pretty much got all the bases covered. You still need some time to think Lunker?  

The line-up:

1.) OSD-Rusher's steelhead fly 
2.) stelmon-Alaskabou
3.) cruncher-Jeff's Pheasant Tail Cruiser Nymph
4.) gunrod-Stalcup Nymph 
5.) riverman-green caddis------*RECEIVED* 
6.) Lunker-TBD
7.) Shoeman-glass bead caddis
8.) steelslam-stonefly
9.) jfink-olive Sparrow
10.) Sawcat-Schmidts Hex Nymph
11.) wickedcarpenter- black stonefly------*RECEIVED* 
12.) The dripster-Bear's Hex------*RECEIVED*

Al


----------



## Sawcat

Hey Salmonator, I have mine all done, I'll just give them to you on Sun. if you still plan on attending the guild meeting. Hope to see ya there, Eric


----------



## SALMONATOR

That'll work. Thanks man.

Al


----------



## SALMONATOR

Got the Shoeman and OSD flies today. Um,... well,.... what can I say......You guy's have already seen the pictures. I guess all I can do is just asure you all that they are even better in person. I couldn't do them justice in print. Thanks guy's. Very nice job.

Haven't heard any feedback on the proposed date of Mach 12, so I'll asume that means it's go. At the rate we're going though, I may be able to get them out even sooner as long as I have everyones flies. Might be something to shoot for, but that'll depend on you fella's. Happy tying. 


The line-up:

1.) OSD-Rusher's steelhead fly------*RECEIVED* 
2.) stelmon-Alaskabou
3.) cruncher-Jeff's Pheasant Tail Cruiser Nymph
4.) gunrod-Stalcup Nymph 
5.) riverman-green caddis------*RECEIVED* 
6.) Lunker-TBD
7.) Shoeman-glass bead caddis------*RECEIVED*
8.) steelslam-stonefly
9.) jfink-olive Sparrow
10.) Sawcat-Schmidts Hex Nymph
11.) wickedcarpenter- black stonefly------*RECEIVED* 
12.) The dripster-Bear's Hex------*RECEIVED* 

Al


----------



## Lunker

Ok I got it a white/ pink esl


----------



## SALMONATOR

Beatifull. Thanks Josh.

The line-up:

1.) OSD-Rusher's steelhead fly------ *RECEIVED* 
2.) stelmon-Alaskabou
3.) cruncher-Jeff's Pheasant Tail Cruiser Nymph
4.) gunrod-Stalcup Nymph 
5.) riverman-green caddis------*RECEIVED* 
6.) Lunker-ESL
7.) Shoeman-glass bead caddis------*RECEIVED* 
8.) steelslam-stonefly
9.) jfink-olive Sparrow
10.) Sawcat-Schmidts Hex Nymph
11.) wickedcarpenter- black stonefly------*RECEIVED* 
12.) The dripster-Bear's Hex------*RECEIVED* 

Al


----------



## SALMONATOR

Sawcat passed his flies on to me at the guild gathering yesterday. As prommised, they look like they were tied by Ray Schmidt himself. I'd have sworn he bought them, but he tied one up right in front of me yesterday.  Great tying Eric. Thanks. 

The line-up:

1.) OSD-Rusher's steelhead fly------*RECEIVED* 
2.) stelmon-Alaskabou
3.) cruncher-Jeff's Pheasant Tail Cruiser Nymph
4.) gunrod-Stalcup Nymph 
5.) riverman-green caddis------*RECEIVED* 
6.) Lunker-ESL
7.) Shoeman-glass bead caddis------*RECEIVED* 
8.) steelslam-stonefly
9.) jfink-olive Sparrow
10.) Sawcat-Schmidts Hex Nymph------*RECEIVED*
11.) wickedcarpenter- black stonefly------*RECEIVED* 
12.) The dripster-Bear's Hex------*RECEIVED* 

Al


----------



## Sawcat

Hey Salmonator, thanks for the kind words and I'm glad you like em. I had a good time at the meet as well and thanks for demonstrating the ESL's with the rabbit strips!I'm going out to buy some rabbit tomorrow, Flymart is closed on Mon. or I'd already have them. cya soon.


----------



## SALMONATOR

Cruncher's "Jeff's Pheasant Tail Cruiser Nymphs" arrived today. Let me tell ya', the new guy can tye. I've never seen these bugs before, but they are reallllllllly cool looking. I'll deffinately be turning some of these baby's out at the vice before spring. Well done cruncher. Thanks. Keep 'em coming fella's.

The line-up:

1.) OSD-Rusher's steelhead fly------*RECEIVED* 
2.) stelmon-Alaskabou
3.) cruncher-Jeff's Pheasant Tail Cruiser Nymph------*RECEIVED*
4.) gunrod-Stalcup Nymph 
5.) riverman-green caddis------*RECEIVED* 
6.) Lunker-ESL
7.) Shoeman-glass bead caddis------*RECEIVED* 
8.) steelslam-stonefly
9.) jfink-olive Sparrow
10.) Sawcat-Schmidts Hex Nymph------*RECEIVED* 
11.) wickedcarpenter- black stonefly------*RECEIVED* 
12.) The dripster-Bear's Hex------*RECEIVED* 

Al


----------



## gunrod

I may change my fly. I've tied a half dozen and I'm not happy with them. The proportions are tough to get right and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## SALMONATOR

No problem Pat. Still plenty of time, just keep us posted when you make a descision, and I'll update the list.

Al


----------



## TODDFATHER

Hey Al,,,,,,,, Shoot me the address and I'll donate a dozen assorted streamers to your swap! The hooks might be a little light for steelhead but nonetheless fishable for trout season! 



Toddfather


----------



## Sawcat

Black Dosed Nace?


----------



## TODDFATHER

Yulp! Could be a few of them too! Nlack Dosed Bace's that is! 




Toddather


----------



## SALMONATOR

> Nlack Dosed Bace's


LOL!! Very generous of you Todd! I'll take you up on that offer. Thanks. Bonus fly!! 13 for the price of 12 fella's!! 

The line-up:

1.) OSD-Rusher's steelhead fly------*RECEIVED* 
2.) stelmon-Alaskabou
3.) cruncher-Jeff's Pheasant Tail Cruiser Nymph------*RECEIVED* 
4.) gunrod-Stalcup Nymph 
5.) riverman-green caddis------*RECEIVED* 
6.) Lunker-ESL
7.) Shoeman-glass bead caddis------*RECEIVED* 
8.) steelslam-stonefly
9.) jfink-olive Sparrow
10.) Sawcat-Schmidts Hex Nymph------*RECEIVED* 
11.) wickedcarpenter- black stonefly------*RECEIVED* 
12.) The dripster-Bear's Hex------*RECEIVED* 
Lucky 13.) TODDFATHER-Nlack Dosed Bace

Al


----------

